# Cain Vom Boeselager (sable coat changes) 8 wks-4 months



## UofIowaGSD (Jun 2, 2010)

I always loved looking at the sable's on here and how their coats change so I thought I post my boy, Charlie's pics. I can't believe how dark he got. They really grow fast!! 

Here are some pics from 8 weeks to 4 months. Charlie is already turning into a handsome boy. You can see in one of his pics he is already a die hard Hawkeye fan.  Charlie is an amazing pup and I can't wait to see what an amazing dog he turns into. 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

He is an absolutely gorgeous boy! I love sables. Cain has great coloring. Make sure you update us on him as he grows and changes colors. He's just stunning.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

He is stunning! Thanks for sharing the pics, I love seeing the color changes. I'll have a few of my own to share before long.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he is gorgeous!!! I also like to see how the coloring changes Very cute boy


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Awww, there's my Handsome boy  He is only going to get darker!!!! It will forever amaze me how many changes they go through as they grow!!! We still have his brother and sister here just waiting for that perfect, forever home...


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow, I love the 6th and 7th pictures!! SOo intense! He is beautiful, can't wait to see more of him!


----------



## Marytess (Oct 25, 2010)

awww he's gorgeous. 6th and 7th pictures are m fav too. really cute.


----------



## UofIowaGSD (Jun 2, 2010)

Aww thanks guys. I'm biased but I think he is beautiful too. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Keep the picture's, etc coming UofIowaGSD ;-)


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

He's stunning!!!!! Congrats . That was a GORGEOUS litter!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He is gorgeous! :wub:


----------

